# colonialismo hi-tech



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

View attachment 7056View attachment 7057View attachment 7058View attachment 70591. COME FUNZIONANO I NOSTRI PC, SMARTPHONE, CONSOLLE DI GIOCO E LETTORI MP3? - 2. SEMPLICE: GRAZIE A QUEI “MINERALI DI CONFLITTO” COME CASSITERITE, ORO E COLTAN, ESTRATTI IN CONDIZIONI DI GUERRA E IN APERTA VIOLAZIONE DEI DIRITTI UMANI - 3. OGNI GIORNO MILIONI DI AFRICANI, RIDOTTI IN SCHIAVITÙ, LAVORANO NELLE MINIERE CON TURNI DI 48 ORE, PER ESTRARRE LE MATERIE INDISPENSABILI AL NOSTRO CAZZEGGIO - 4- I GIACIMENTI, SOPRATTUTTO IN CONGO, SONO CONTROLLATI DALL'ESERCITO E DA GRUPPI ARMATI CHE USANO STUPRI E VIOLENZA PER TENERE SOTTO CONTROLLO LA POPOLAZIONE - 5- COLONIALISMO HI-TECH: I POVERI D’AFRICA PER ESTRARRE E QUELLI CINESI PER ASSEMBLARE -
Mentre a Roma si contano i voti per decidere Chi sarà il prossimo Sindaco e a Londra, nel Mercato Secondario, si impastano e rimpastano i valori dello spread, nel mondo continua ad andare in scena lo spettacolo dell'orrore. La schiavitù. Il Colonialismo mercantile predatore e selvaggio. L'Apartheid. La Discriminazione nel voto di genere. Gli stupri. Tutte pratiche contrastate. Ufficialmente "abolite" nella maggior parte delle Nazioni. Tutte pratiche che restano però ostinatamente in vigore. Per fortuna, ogni tanto Qualcuno prova a ricordarcelo.

Il 6 giugno molti diplomatici, ex alti funzionari delle Nazioni Unite e attivisti contro la guerra si incontreranno in una conferenza sotto l'egida di una coalizione di ONG (organizzazioni non governative) e il tema sarà "Salvare le future generazioni dal flagello della guerra ".
Le prime reazioni all'annuncio sono state sempre le stesse, orientate dal cinismo iperrealista: " E' un argomento futile."

A questa affermazione ha risposto prontamente la signora Jody Williams, Premio Nobel per la Pace nel 1997, leader della campagna mondiale contro le mine antiuomo e promotrice dell'incontro: "Non credo che lavorare per porre fine alle guerre sia un esercizio di futilità. Penso che ci debba essere un costante sforzo per sfidare l'opinione pubblica e convincerla che la guerra non è inevitabile... e penso che bisognerebbe iniziare una seria educazione all'argomento sin dal momento in cui i bambini entrano a scuola (... e sin da quando prendono in mano il primo videogioco, NdR)".

In realtà l'idea di eliminare le guerre dovrebbe manifestarsi nelle menti dei politici e decision-maker, forzare la visione dei leader nel settore globale delle armi ed estendersi all'educazione dei bambini. Ma soprattutto bisogna smetterla di "promuovere la guerra come eroica e patriottica".
A GUARDIA DELLA MINIERA DI COLTAN IN CONGO

Un altro dei partecipanti alla Conferenza, Siddharth Chatterjee, capo diplomatico presso la Federazione Internazionale della Croce Rossa e della Mezzaluna Rossa (IFRC), ha commentato : "Se il mondo non riesce a trovare una via d'uscita dalla guerra, allora possiamo dichiararci sconfitti come civiltà. La società civile può e deve effettivamente svolgere un ruolo forte nel prevenire le guerre."

Sebbene dalla creazione delle Nazioni Unite, la comunità internazionale non abbia più affrontato un conflitto a diffusione globale, come la Seconda guerra mondiale, il flagello della guerra (locale) non è mai scomparso. Quasi 70 anni dopo la firma della Carta delle Nazioni Unite, i conflitti in corso continuano a infliggere sofferenze inimmaginabili in tutto il mondo.

L'attuale crisi in Siria, per esempio, ha già provocato oltre 70.000 morti e non si intravede la fine. Secondo le ultime ricerche, più di 1,75 trilioni di dollari vengono globalmente destinati agli armamenti, una somma che costituisce circa il 2,5 per cento del prodotto interno lordo mondiale. Al riguardo il Segretario Generale dell'ONU, Ban Ki-Moon, dice che "il mondo è troppo armato e pace non ce n'è abbastanza".

C'è poi la questione dell'equilibrio del terrore. Secondo alcuni : "la paura delle armi nucleari ha fatto di più per la pace globale di qualsiasi trattato" "No, questa argomentazione non è valida - risponde però la signora Williams - non è possibile fornire prove 'in negativo'. La battuta appare facile, perché non può esserci una verifica" . Chi è cresciuto sotto la minaccia di una guerra nucleare, ha segnato la sua vita per sempre . "Da piccola ho dovuto appallotolarmi, con la maschera serrata sul viso, sotto il mio banco di scuola per imparare come proteggermi durante un attacco nucleare. Ma ero completamente terrorizzata."

Nel 1999, nel corso della Conferenza dell'Aia sulla Pace e la Giustizia nel 21° Secolo, si lanciarono due parole d'ordine : "La pace è un diritto umano". "E' ora di abolire la guerra". Queste affermazioni vennero sottoscritte da 10.000 persone arrivate da più di 100 paesi. Da quel giorno, la natura stessa del concetto di guerra è cambiato.

Non ostante tutti questi condivisibili appelli la realtà dell'Educazione alla Pace è molto, molto diversa . In questi giorni centinaia di gruppi di Cittadinanza Attiva, nel mondo, si stanno battendo contro una delle multinazionali che, maggiormente di altre, contribuisce, in vari modi , all'Educazione alla Guerra .

Si tratta della Nintendo , una specie di babysitter planetaria alla quale milioni e milioni di padri e madri affidano i loro figli bambini e adolescenti. Oltre alle consoles da tavolo, Nintendo ha prodotto varie onsoles portatili (Game Boy, Nintendo DS, 3DS e mini classic, Virtual Boy, Game&Watch, Pokemon mini. Su questi apparecchi girano oltre 500 giochi. In trent'anni ha venduto oltre 570 milioni di console e 3,5 miliardi di copie dei videogiochi. Gran parte di questi "giochi" si fondano sulla violenza, sull'aggressività , sull'educazione alla guerra. Gran parte di questi "giochi" sono sempre più realistici e sempre più in grado di affinare le capacità di attacco e distruzione che potenzialmente costituiscono facoltà degli umani.


Sulla scia della tragica sparatoria in una scuola elementare a Newtown nel Connecticut, i politici di tutta l'America hanno recentemente puntato il dito contro i videogiochi. Lo stesso presidente Obama ha chiesto al Congresso di finanziare uno studio sui games violenti. In un articolo del San Francisco Chronicle, il Senatore della California Leland Yee (democratico) ha esordito dicendo che la colpa delle violenze scatenate da ragazzi è quasi totalmente imputabile alle Software House, che per vendere di più sfruttano la voglia di violenza e di lussuria dei giocatori.

Ma non solo ... le responsabilità della Nintendo non finiscono qui. In questi giorni la Società ha già ricevuto circa 400.000 emails da ogni parte del mondo con le quali si chiede di non utilizzare nelle consoles i "minerali di conflitto" . Il 27 giugno, giunta a ridosso del 124° anniversario, la società giapponese terrà a Kyoto il suo General Meeting e in quell'occasione dovrà rispondere alla domanda : "Nelle vostre consoles ci sono minerali estratti da uomini posti in condizione di schiavitù ?" 

In realtà la risposta è nota . Ed è sì ! La Nintendo, come molte altre multinazionali dell'elettronica di consumo e della telefonia mobile, utilizza a mani piene i Minerali di conflitto, ovvero materie prime rare estratte in condizioni di conflitto armato e di violazioni dei diritti umani.


Le miniere si trovano in particolare nelle province orientali della Repubblica Democratica del Congo e sono controllate dall'esercito nazionale congolese e da vari gruppi armati ribelli. I minerali più comunemente estratti sono cassiterite, wolframite, coltan e oro. Vengono estratti dal Congo orientale, e passano attraverso una serie di intermediari prima di essere acquistato da aziende digitali multinazionali. Questi minerali sono essenziali per la produzione di una varietà di dispositivi, tra cui telefoni cellulari, computer portatili e lettori MP3.

Le miniere in Congo orientale sono spesso situate lontano dalle zone abitate, in regioni remote e pericolose. Un recente studio indica che gruppi armati sono presenti in più del 50% dei siti di estrazione e che tali gruppi armati costringono i civili a lavorare sotto minaccia di morte. Minatori, bambini compresi, lavorano con turni anche di 48 ore, in mezzo a frane e crolli di tunnel che ne uccidono molti. I gruppi armati, collegati con mi gruppi mercenari o con l'esercito nazionale congolese, utilizzano lo stupro e la violenza per controllare la popolazione. 
I minerali estratti, oltre all'oro, sono 3.


La Columbite-tantalite detta coltan (termine colloquiale africano) è il minerale da cui viene estratto il tantalio. Il tantalio è utilizzato principalmente per la produzione di condensatori, in particolare per applicazioni che richiedono prestazioni elevate, un piccolo formato compatto ed alta affidabilità, quali apparecchi acustici, pacemaker, airbag, GPS, computer portatili, telefoni cellulari, console per videogiochi, videocamere e fotocamere digitali.

La Cassiterite : è il principale minerale necessario per produrre stagno, essenziale per la saldatura sui circuiti di apparecchiature digitali e per la produzione di lattine. 
La Wolframite è una fonte importante di tungsteno. Il tungsteno è un metallo molto denso e viene spesso utilizzato in quantità minime nei dispositivi elettronici, tra cui il meccanismo di vibrazione di telefoni cellulari.


In Italia la questione non ha mai raggiunto i media ma in Usa invece è molto sentita. Nell'aprile 2009, il senatore Sam Brownback, alla luce di una legge specifica detta Mineral Conflict Law , ha proposto di chiedere alle società di elettronica di verificare e divulgare le loro fonti di cassiterite, wolframite e tantalio. Anche la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) ha chiesto ad alcune società di rendere pubblico l'uso dei minerali dei conflitti africani nei loro prodotti. Alcune stime indicano che il numero totale di aziende statunitensi influenzato può essere superiore a 12.000.


L'Organizzazione per la cooperazione e lo sviluppo economico (OCSE) ha pubblicato la sua guida sulla tracciabilità dei minerali di conflitto. Alla fine di marzo 2011, il governo britannico ha pubblicato sul sito web del Foreign & Commonwealth Office una sezione dedicata ai minerali di conflitto. 
La questione sta diventando una delle ennesime contraddizioni del mondo occidentale: un pezzo del nostro benessere è fondato sullo sfruttamento e sul dolore altrui. Non si può più far finta di non saperlo.


----------

